# After disappointing breakup with Knicks, Jeremy Lin building a better relationship with Rockets



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> For the monumental lengths the Houston Rockets had gone to wrest him out of New York, Jeremy Lin still walked into this franchise an uneasy, mistrusting soul. Somehow, the $25 million free-agent commitment hadn't eased an impending suspicion of betrayal, a gnawing uncertainty that sides would soon be chosen against him, that welcoming faces could soon turn without warning.
> 
> From the front office to the coaching staff, the Rockets found Lin slow to embrace them. New York had built up Lin, torn him down and spit him out far more cynical, far less earnest. In so many ways, he had come to isolate himself with the Knicks. He was wary of management and media, coaches and teammates and, ultimately, even his closest friends.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--a...etter-relationship-with-rockets-14461809.html


----------



## Brother Sport (Dec 28, 2012)

In retrospect, it seems that everything has worked out for the better. The Knicks have found their stride with the loss of Jeremy Lin, and Jeremy Lin himself seems to be growing at a good rate, finding his own style and his game evolving and meshing with James Hardens'. As disappointed as I was to see Lin leaving the team that he exploded in, I love Lin in the new uniform and the new team that doesn't centre around not only with many superstar talent names but also high expectations. 

On a side note I love his humble attitude and his fear of his relationships becoming ruined due to new stardom fame. Great player to follow.


----------

